
The COVID-19 coronavirus and its economic impact - alisonatwork
https://www.capitaleconomics.com/the-economic-effects-of-the-coronavirus/
======
ddxxdd
With 50% of the population of China under quarantine, I'm starting to wonder
how the government is avoiding massive levels of starvation and power outages.

~~~
alisonatwork
So far here in in Guangdong all of the supermarkets and wet markets that are
open are fully stocked with fresh produce like eggs, meat, tofu and
vegetables. Factory-produced stuff like instant noodles seems to be going
through waves of reduced availability, but there still aren't any bare
shelves.

The only thing that is completely sold out - and has been for weeks - is the
facemasks that are mandatory to wear outside (go figure).

It seems that the agricultural supply chain at least is still working. Farmers
are harvesting and drivers are delivering.

I am also worried about the power, though. Our building had a power outage on
Friday morning last week which lasted 4 hours. That's especially inconvenient
when so many people are essentially stuck in their apartments trying to work
from home.

~~~
ourlordcaffeine
I'm not surprised. Farmers live and farm in rural areas. Rural places aren't
on lockdown.

Even Wuhan still has food.

But there are still plenty of people starving: disabled people who's entire
support network died or are in ICU. There is no-one to bring them food and
they cannot get it themselves so they die of starvation. There are volunteers
trying to go around but they cannot get to everyone in such a large city.

Also since the hospitals are focusing on coronavirus, people with other
diseases or conditions are at the back of the queue and are having treatment
or delivery of drugs delayed.

